# Transfer Express Video Shows How To Make In-Store Custom Shirt Kiosk



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A video from Transfer Express shows how to make your own in-store custom shirt kiosk with the Easy View Designer, a free online design tool that includes 5,000 layouts that turns you into an artist in seconds. With the addition of a computer to your store, you can create an interactive art area to use with your customers or let them create designs on their own.

Easy View features a customer mode that lets you use all of the program’s design features without the Transfer Express logo and pricing information showing on the screen. In addition to choosing a layout, you can change fabric and ink colors, edit the art, and show how the design looks on different apparel items. 

The video describes how the mode allows you to add an order to the cart or save it without the cart being visible to the customer. It also explains how to set up a separate user account and ensure security features are up to date to avoid customer access to private information. Tips for in-store and social media marketing also are included.

View the video at Creating an Easy View Kiosk | Transfer Express.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

